# Which scope for short mag.?



## SG552 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Leupold, Burris, or Other Suggestion.*​
Leupold19.09%Burris872.73%Other218.18%


----------



## SG552 (Dec 19, 2005)

Everyone probably knows I'm getting a short mag by now. I'm also getting a scope but I'm unsure as to which scope. I've chosen these 2 so far, a Burris short mag 3 - 9 - 32mm with the ballitic plex recticle or a Leupold rifleman 2 - 7 - 33mm with the wide duplex recticle. The burris seems to be the better scope but the Leupold is about $100 cheaper but close to the same dimensions. What do you guys think? Any other suggestions that won't take a new mortgage to own... :sniper:


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

if your debating between the two, go with the burris. you will be happier with it in the long run. the rifleman scope will do the job just fine, but it doesnt have the glass that the burris does.


----------



## SG552 (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks for the input. I am strongly leaning toward the Burris. It just looks like it is better quality to me. Plus the ballistic crosshair is nice


----------



## Greenhunter (Dec 31, 2005)

Burris has the posi-lock feature that locks the reticle in place once you have it zeroed in for your rifle. It won't move once you lock it down. For that feature alone, Burris stands out ahead of the pack.


----------



## bgoldhunter (Apr 13, 2005)

Between the two, I would go with the Burris. However, I looked at both of them and got a Bushnell Elite 4200. It seemed to have better clarity and brighter in twilight hours. I like it a lot, and plan to outfit more with Elites.


----------



## Azian (Jul 8, 2004)

I have a .300 WSM and I use a Leupold VXII 3-9x40 on it. While the scope and rifle combination work well I would lean tawards getting the Burris. My father also has a .300 short mag, but he has a Burris fullfield II on his. I've shot both and would have to say that the Burris has beter clarity. Don't ask me why because i think both scopes are very well made. Hope this helps. :beer:


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Sorry, but I'll take a Burris anyday over the junk Leupold puts out!


----------

